# Moon Phases and Coyotes



## headhunter25

Here's something myself and a buddy talked about today. My knowledge on this subject is pretty limited. Does the moon phase/lunar tables effect coyotes?? I ask cause I had a weird hunting day. On a couple of sets we found fresh scat, so fresh it wasn't even froze yet and still wet. The sets were good, sometime real good but got nothing but a German Shepard and other various furbearers. No coyotes.

What gives???? We did everything we were suppose to, hunted tight to cover, used terrain to mask our movement, wind was right, real cold morning (9 degrees). Kind of a bummer and hunted all day. Oh well, snow coming tomorrow night. Should be game on then.

Chris C.


----------



## showmeyote

Man, when you get it figured out let me know will ya... lol. Im goin to say.. Not so much. The only reason I say this is.(And you can tell me how boring i am later) I log every hunt, and i have been for the last 3 or 4 years. I keep logs on what time of day, kill or no kill, wind weather, ect...... I log evry scat, print, everything, yeah i know. But its a passion and yes guys its fun to me.... I can honestly say i see no reason moon phase messes things up. Not to bad anyway. Like some of my old trapping buddies say. " There just not there at that Time". I believe your dogs either hunted hard all night and just wasnt hungry, or they were just out of hearing your calls.........


----------



## hassell

The full moon I've found is usually the screw up when hunting big game, if they have had any pressure on them and you know they should and have been in an area day in and day out and the old full moon shows up they feed and travel easier and bed up 2hrs before shooting light SO the yotes and others would follow the same pattern, I like the last 1/4 of the moon phase as its the darkest along with a low pressure system.


----------



## headhunter25

Just a wierd day.... Even the hawks and crows weren't flying. Just sitting up in the trees not hunting. Right now it's a waning cresent @ 39% full. So it wasn't full and one would think that they weren't hunting all night... Going back out this afternoon, we'll see.

Chris C.


----------



## On a call

I hunted hard last weekend...hunted old proven areas, hunted new areas, hunted where we cut fresh tracks even cat tracks. Nothing...my son and I were careful, played the wind, mixed up our calling. Still not one show ?

So does the moon play in on this ? Not sure. But it sure made for a discuraging day.


----------



## youngdon

headhunter25 said:


> Just a wierd day.... Even the hawks and crows weren't flying. Just sitting up in the trees not hunting. Right now it's a waning cresent @ 39% full. So it wasn't full and one would think that they weren't hunting all night... Going back out this afternoon, we'll see.
> 
> Chris C.


Probably a brain fart from you Chris the moon is actually waxing.


----------



## El Gato Loco

We hunted 24 hours straight this weekend with the bulk of it being at night. We hunted tens of thousands of acres of proven predator land and managed to put only ONE coyote on the truck. Everything seemed right, but the animals were not moving. We even came across deer hunters earlier in the day who had been having no luck and they told us "The deer have gone nocturnal". Oh yea? Well all the deer we spotted at night were bedded down!

Sometimes everything just shuts down. This weekend was one of those times for us. I'm going to blame the front that was moving in, although we started out thinking that was going to be a blessing!


----------



## showmeyote

I agree. Its funny how things go in spurts. I have hunted pretty hard the last 3 days, with nothing but getting busted goin into a location yesterday morning. I pushed 2 coyotes out of a thicket and im still a little bum fuzzeled over that one..


----------



## WNYMark

According some moon 'specialists'....if you follow the moon rise and moon set patterns, apply to pred hunting..all is very good. Has to do with lunar pressure and available light for the critters.


----------



## autumnrider

dont feel bad, here in Mississippi, dawgs and deer have not been playing fare. Hunting hard for deer and before leaving my stand, I will call for a dawg and nothing here either.


----------



## ebbs

Don't underestimate the value of good 'ole barometric pressure screwing things up. I say it happens with fishing AND hunting alike.


----------



## showmeyote

High Pressures are Just Good.......


----------



## knapper

My wife is a teacher and when the moon gets full the kids are bonkers, when we watch the news and they say that it is a full moon she say's "that is why the kids were so wound up today." may be it is sort of the same thing with different moon phases.


----------



## hassell

If your out doing any scouting and notice more then usual feeding activity in fields etc. with deer, elk etc usually means there's a storm coming and their getting a little extra grub cause they might have to lay up for a few days, check the pressure systems moving in and you would be surprised at how accurate those animals have things figured out.


----------

